# "The Smashing Machine"



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I just watched this again for the 100th time and figured I would start a thread on it since it gets very little attention around here and should get alot more.

This is what truly got me into MMA. I had watched some of the old stuff back in the 90's when I was a kid. At that time, MMA or NHB as it was known then was more of a novelty than a sport. I watched it for the blood and the real-life violance and didn't view it as an actual sport until I saw this documentary. I am a huge fan of docs, I watch TLC, History, National Geographic, HBO docs, Showtime docs any type, as long as the topic is interesting, give me a documantary over any other type of show. This is in my Top-3 favorites of all time. The Smashing Machine, made me realize that MMA wasn't "Human Cockfighting" and was instead a legit sport with highly trained athletes that were humble and showed repect for thier opponents. This IMO is the most realistic depiction of MMA, more so than TUF and Tapout. This doc shows the good the bad and the ugly and really brings you into it. You really get into the charactors and feel for them, You have Mark kerr, the unbeatable juggernaut who shows how painfully human he really is. His addiction to drugs, a dysfunctional relationship and his fall from grace. Then you have the fallen Champ, Mark Coleman, who was once considered the best, loses 4 fights in a row and then does a 180 and takes down the 2000 GP. Bas Rutten and Igor Vovy also are featured in this which is obviously a +.

I know most of you have seen this, but If you have'nt, watch it. This is the best piece ever done on MMA Bar None.

Even though he sucks now, I am still a huge Mark Kerr fan. Igor Vovy and Coleman as well, and Bas is just Bas, How can you not love Bas Friggen Rutten.

Video Mark Kerr smashing machine p1 - marrk, kerr, the, smashing, machine - Dailymotion Share Your Videos
Video Mark Kerr smashing machine p2 - mark, kerr, smashing, machine, p2 - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

Discuss....


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea, that documentary is the shit. I've always liked Kerr and Coleman as well, being from Ohio and all. I feel exactly like you do about documentaries and also about "The Smashing Machine".

This movie should be a wake-up call to all the Pride "elitists" who think it is ridiculous to imply a lot of Pride fighters juiced. Fighters will do anything to win, especially if it is legal.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I love it how Coleman goes back to OSU to train for the 2000 GP, fighting for his family. Now you look at the MMA camps of today and it's like apples and oranges. This guy trained for the biggest MMA event of that time at a friggin Big-10 school, and he won.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Great documentary, and the best thing Kerr's ever been a part of. Incredibly depressing, but yet, it's awesome to see a man try to repair his life. They pretty much end things after the Fujita fight, and I've always thought that was a bit of a letdown, but hey, it's Kerr.

So yeah, robb, you rule for this.

Also, fighters will do anything to win, true. When there's no testing, then people will cheat. Money, power, fame, all of these things will come before morals.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Damone said:


> Great documentary, and the best thing Kerr's ever been a part of. Incredibly depressing, but yet, it's awesome to see a man try to repair his life. They pretty much end things after the Fujita fight, and I've always thought that was a bit of a letdown, but hey, it's Kerr.
> 
> So yeah, robb, you rule for this.
> 
> Also, fighters will do anything to win, true. When there's no testing, then people will cheat. Money, power, fame, all of these things will come before morals.


I totally agree, Mark Kerr was involved in 3 great fights and they all happened in Brazil on the same night. My whole nutthuggery for Mark Kerr is soley based on that tourney(WVC 3) and "The Smashing Machine". I long for the day that Kerr comes back and caves some heads in, even for just 1 fight, unfortunetly that will probably never happen again.

Just look at my Avatar, it's Paul Varelans, just minutes before he meets his doom at the hands of Kerr. Look at the confidence on his face, he has no clue what is about to happen to him.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Yeah this doco got me into MMA. I signed up to a wrestling torrent site to download some wrestling shows from the US, and I saw this 'The Smashing Machine' I got curious about it then once I had finished wathcing it I decided to download the latest UFC event. 

I really like the documentary, its uplifting but at the same time it is sad.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

this is very useful to people like me who have only been watching mma 2 1/2 yrs or so.

nice find repped


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I;ve been meaning to watch this show for a while now, had a torrent ready for it and everything, just something always has a higher priority than this movie that won't download even if its been left on for a month.

This is great though that there is a stream for it, I like hearing about any mans loses from his riches and the way they handle the rough days when they get really bad. Makes an average guy feel humble and aware that these things happen to even the strongest people.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Early on he comments on how the painkillers give him great pain endurance. Then later he seems to go into shock every time he's hit. Chemicals to my mind are like that, first they make you invincable, then they stop working and you are weak without them. Though smart users seem to be able to sustain the advantage for longer.


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

ive never seen this, to be honest i missed Mark Kerrs entire run, i didnt watch from about UFC 9(ish) until about 2-3years ago, so like UFC 49 or something like that.. mostly because it was tough to find anything about it.

thanks for posting this up, i knew very little about Kerr, and a few other things they mentioned.. very cool


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

there's never been anything more intense than watching Kerr smash that dude in brazil with headbutts!

it's a shame, he had all the tools except the will. oh, and a shit girlfriend who he eventually married. yeah, i'm sure that helped his career a bunch...


----------

